# Save Your Cobs



## pops6927 (Jul 30, 2008)

Save your corn cobs from your next feed and let'em dry out, scrape off any kernals or husks left over (they burn hotter, sometimes too hot).  Break up the cobs into short pieces (yup, like chunk wood) and toss a few into your next lump along with a wood chunk too.  Adds a nice sweet smoke!


----------



## okie joe (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tip..when i was a boy my gpa smoked with feed corn cobs..was great blast from the past


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jul 30, 2008)

Use them corn cobs on smokeing fish.  An old native american turned me onto corn cobs.  When I smoke fish thats the one secret I never tell the people I'm doing it for.  I had to give up my apple flavor jerky recipe  to get that secret outta of him.  I still hear the roar of the laughter when we made the swap.  lol


----------



## coyote (Jul 30, 2008)

dern it..between the ethanol folks and now using it to smoke with..my out house is going to be low..and they don't make the sears catalog no more..

thanks for the tip..


----------



## white cloud (Jul 30, 2008)

My old grand dad used em too. I still have his smokin book ( home book of smoke-cooking Meat, Fish and Game ) By Jack Sleight & Raymond Hull Dated 1971.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 30, 2008)

The silk are good for smokin also but man, what a headache after.


----------



## sbv32 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey JustSmoke2, how about you share the apple flavor jerky recipe


----------



## white cloud (Jul 30, 2008)

Heck your from Peck. I sometimes stop at pennyfields ? for lunch on the way up to my dads in Caro.


----------



## supervman (Jul 30, 2008)

What he said.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jul 30, 2008)

I will post the jerky recipe I have to dig it out.

White Cloud I have ate at Pennsfield a couple of times but haven't gone back.  There broasted chicken had no flavor.  They used to own the Cove down by the school and had good food.  But when they bought the Pennsfield seems there food has gone down hill.  Brockway Bar used to have good food but think they have gone down hill the last couple of years.  If ya ever go thru Marlette try Eddie G's I have a some good meals there.  Sandusky has an okay chinese food east of the light we stop there once a month.  We skip the buffet and get the dinners ya get more take home food that way.  The bowling alley has a decent wet burrito but then again I haven't ate there in awhile.


----------



## white cloud (Jul 31, 2008)

OK Thanks, I have not been through there in awhile.  Pretty much go through brown city now. But I still like to take back roads and different routes now and then.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 1, 2008)

Grandpa always used corn cob, saved on his wood that way.  Nice mild but yet with flavor.  Good stuff, course cob is gettin hard ta get with modern machinery, ya can go out in the field an pick em up if the farmer will let ya, I found a feller that shells his own corn, usually can talk him outa two 55 gallon drums of em.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 20, 2008)

Spamorator
Spam Reported


----------



## gnubee (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a Cobb Cooker that was developed for Africa.  Because wood and Charcoal is in scarce supply or unavailable in African countries. It uses dried cobs as fuel something that are in plentiful supply. The inventor of the Cobb worked to perfect an affordable oven for the poor using the mostly unused cobs. The Cobb cooker is the result and is named after the fuel not the inventor. 

I have not tried to use cobs for the primary fuel but now I think I will give it a try. Who knew that the cobs also had good smoke?


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 19, 2008)

I dunno, I think the outhouse was right next door to the smoker on the old farm... maybe that's how dad knew... but he built a business out of 'em!  Here's some pics... Dad's store, his sign, hams and bacons, and a little bit of NNY country side after a big snow in '63 up in Barnes Corners, a few miles east on the Tug Hill Plateau... the man on the right in the snow bank is my dad, and in the jeep waaay back in the distance is his with me in it! Can ya see me smilin'?


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 23, 2008)

great pics. As for smoking with cobs in england. 
Corn on the cobb costs (wait for it....) £1 per cobb. Yes folks that's $1.80 for a single corn cobb. 
Hell I can't even afford to buy enough for a decent meal let alone smoke with em :-) 
Love the pictures. 
So what happened to your dad's store ? 
I take it you didn't inheiret the family business (going by previous posts anyway).


----------



## 1894 (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm guessing he wasn't a fan of our weather up here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Done moved a couple thousand miles south west 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Upstate NY is beautifull in the winter


----------



## pitrow (Sep 23, 2008)

Dang, that sucks! This time of year around here you can find corn 10 ears for a buck. Sometimes 12 for a buck. At 1.80 each, I couldn't afford 'em either!


----------

